# Persistent p0462 code



## Larry M (Jun 30, 2019)

Greetings! I have a 08 Rogue that has a persistent P0462 code. I replaced both fuel sensors (not the fuel pump) in the tank (nissan parts), and the code persists. I don't have a consult, but I did check the combination meter as described in the service manual in alldata. I'm getting an input voltage of 0.08V from the fuel sensors to the meter when full. And I can see from the live data the code is being tripped prior to starting. The only thing strange is the new sub level sensor has a different resistance range than the original (on the sub side: 39 ohms vs 49 ohms respectively). Fuel gauge is slow to drop. Takes roughly 80ish miles to drop one bar. I was going to replace the combination meter next because I'm running out of ideas. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------

